
Battery Pioneer Announces New Cell That Doubles Energy Density of Lithium-Ion - mark-ruwt
https://www.axios.com/battery-pioneer-1528047409-d0515380-1881-4e96-891f-3763eaa84666.html
======
mark-ruwt
The source research paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jacs.8b02322?src=recsys](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jacs.8b02322?src=recsys)

------
thoughtstheseus
Could be a game changer if it works

